# new Pre Bed drink :)



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I added 4 scoops of chocolate ice cream, 2 freddos, 2 scoops of whey I had chocolate, half a pint of milk and 50ml of whiskey, blend sit back and drink


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

50ml Whiskey, that's a new one :lol:


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

missus tried it and said tastes similar to baileys


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

warlord94 said:


> I added 4 scoops of chocolate ice cream, 2 freddos, 2 scoops of whey I had chocolate, half a pint of milk and 50ml of whiskey, blend sit back and drink


I'm trying to cut here you Cnut!! :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Not enough booze.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ice cream, little bit of milk, caramel short cake and a caramac tastes dam good.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Doesn't alcohol reduce the protein synthesis? So no point using the protein? Does sound good though!


----------

